# XM Drops WLW



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Being a former Cincinnati-an I was upset this afternoon to find XM has dropped them. I had just renewed my subscription and would not have renewed if I knew they were being dropped. I called to cancel and was given a 50% discount for one year.

I know this is probably not a big deal for most, but I enjoyed keeping up with my old town news on the big one.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Never heard of the channel. What was it?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

It is Cincinnati's historic 50,000 watt clear channel station. In the 30's it was the most powerful radio station in the nation at 500,000 watts.

http://hawkins.pair.com/wlw.shtml

Doris Day, Andy Williams and Rosemary Clooney got their starts there.

Lately it was just a local talk station, but because I grew up there, I enjoyed listening to "some" of their programming.


----------

